
Pace of DRAM generations slows in 1999 roadmap (1999) - yuhong
http://www.eetimes.com/document.asp?doc_id=1189074
======
yuhong
This was back when 400 mil TSOP was still the most common package and before
rank multiplication like LR-DIMM.

